# lack of satiety - Is there an ICD-9 code



## iluvicd9 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is there an ICD-9 code for 'lack' of satiety?  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 24, 2009)

I've thought about this one for awhile and the best I can come up with is 307.59 Other and unspecified disorders of eating Other.

Hopefully this helps,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## whaleheadking (Aug 25, 2009)

There's no evidence of a non-organic origin.  I see early satiety is 780.94 (no lack of satiety of course).  With that code here, I think 780.99, other general symptoms, is a pretty good fit.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 25, 2009)

Good point, this should probably be taken to the provider for further clarification.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with Laura...


----------



## pkidd (Aug 25, 2009)

sandyt said:


> Is there an ICD-9 code for 'lack' of satiety?  Any ideas?  Thanks.


Satiety.  780.99 is the code we use - I work for a group of surgeons, one of whom does endoscopy [EGD].  He uses this dx frequently.   If indicated, we also include 278.0x


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with adding the 278.0X if documented. I just read something this morning about that and that it does have a profound effect on the reimbursement decision by the payer, if added as an additional dx.


----------

